# Vape King Liquid poll



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

Hi Guys

We have noticed a very steady decline in sales on 12MG and 18MG liquids lately.

I was wandering - with our normal Vape King range (R80.00 liquids) what mg options should we have.

Please vote in the poll above. Bear in mind that these are very basic liquids, even though they are 65%vg 35% PG


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Hi @Stroodlepuff 

Your options basically show that you would drop 18mg and insert 3mg in its place.

Still boggles my mind how newer vapers can successfully quit the stinkies using basic equipment (eg Nautilus Mini) without using 18mg. Maybe I am just different - but if I put 12mg in the Nautilus Mini it feels way too light.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

I think for mouth to lung vaping on entry level equipment - 18mg should be compulsory for newer vapers 

Despite what the poll says

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollie (3/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff I would love to see 3mg in the VK range, but at the same time, I dont think you should get rid of the 18mg all together. All the newbies that have just quit the stinkies still need that high nic juice to keep them going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Your options basically show that you would drop 18mg and insert 3mg in its place.
> 
> Still boggles my mind how newer vapers can successfully quit the stinkies using basic equipment (eg Nautilus Mini) without using 18mg. Maybe I am just different - but if I put 12mg in the Nautilus Mini it feels way too light.


May I join your "different" club. Today I am ok on 12 mg, but a month or two ago I had to have 18 mg.

Thing is, for 3 mg you can mix 6 mg and 0 mg, but to get to 18 mg you have to add nicotine and dilute the flavour.

But of course, commercial considerations are important too.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

We would still keep 18mg as an option for people who request it but our main bulk manufacturing would be on 3mg as opposed to 18mg as if we sell 3 18mg bottles in a month its alot. Most of our customers have quit successfully on 12mg. I just need shelf space which is why 18mg would be made on request then as opposed to kept in stock when it doesnt really sell, more and more people are asking us to make them 3mg in the VK liquids which then get made on request, I feel we should keep what sells more in bulk and the rest will be made on request, this of course does mean 18mg's will need some steeping time, this will be updated on the website accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (3/6/15)

well, that solves it then... and its pretty good news for all the 3mg vapers out there, including me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We would still keep 18mg as an option for people who request it but our main bulk manufacturing would be on 3mg as opposed to 18mg as if we sell 3 18mg bottles in a month its alot. Most of our customers have quit successfully on 12mg. I just need shelf space which is why 18mg would be made on request then as opposed to kept in stock when it doesnt really sell, more and more people are asking us to make them 3mg in the VK liquids which then get made on request, I feel we should keep what sells more in bulk and the rest will be made on request, this of course does mean 18mg's will need some steeping time, this will be updated on the website accordingly.


That makes sense, thank you for the explanation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

I agree @Stroodlepuff - that does make sense

At least the 18mg will still be available on request.
And if you are not selling much of it - then its perfectly understandable.
Just still amazes me how peeps are quitting on 12mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

Silver said:


> I agree @Stroodlepuff - that does make sense
> 
> At least the 18mg will still be available on request.
> And if you are not selling much of it - then its perfectly understandable.
> Just still amazes me how peeps are quitting on 12mg.



I couldn't quit with 18mg, was way to strong for me even on an evod, soon as I went down to 12mg I was able to make the switch properly

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (3/6/15)

I smoked 10 a day of Marlboro lights and started vaping on a nautilus mini, 3mg was how i started. I mixed vk4 6mg and vanilla cream or mango. I found I had to progress up to 6mg which I now vape at the office so I dont take as many vape breaks. For chain vaping i prefer 3mg. The thing that made me quit was the wondrous flavor.

I remember on the 3rd day of vaping and still smoking 1 or 2 a day, I asked myself why would I want to get my nicotine from a cigarette if vape was so tasty. I dont think if i was vaping 6mg back then I would have had the same reaction.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I smoked 10 a day of Marlboro lights and started vaping on a nautilus mini, 3mg was how i started. I mixed vk4 6mg and vanilla cream or mango. I found I had to progress up to 6mg which I now vape at the office so I dont take as many vape breaks. For chain vaping i prefer 3mg. The thing that made me quit was the wondrous flavor.
> 
> I remember on the 3rd day of vaping and still smoking 1 or 2 a day, I asked myself why would I want to get my nicotine from a cigarette if vape was so tasty. I dont think if i was vaping 6mg back then I would have had the same reaction.


Let me set out my journey for you in short: Smoked around 35 years. Around 80 sigarettes per day. 36 mg on Mini Kangertech Protanks got me off the stinkies within a week - did try lower too. About a month and some later got my first Reo, which took me to 24 mg. Some time later on 18 mg. Now, almost 2 years from starting, am going onto 12 mg. And I believe I shall eventually go even lower, but it might take me longer than others because the memory grooves of the stinkies are so much deeper! I am in no hurry.

Point is (which I think you are making too), I think it is crucial to have the correct dosage of nicotine to successfully kick the stinky habit. And this dosage might differ from individual to individual. At the end of the day the vast majority of us did not start vaping for the sake of vaping, but to get rid of the stinkies. And that should always be our point of departure, in whatever capacity, in my humble opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (3/6/15)

your rite one size fits all isnt gonna work for smoking cessation, 3 6 12 and maybe the new norm but it would be nice if vendor would make the higher doses of house brands for customers on request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (3/6/15)

I quit successfully (and quite comfortably) using the VK 12mg juice. 

I think it varies per person, and if 18mg is not selling then perhaps the majority of people are able to quit using 12 mg. 

Interesting stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I quit successfully (and quite comfortably) using the VK 12mg juice.
> 
> I think it varies per person, and if 18mg is not selling then perhaps the majority of people are able to quit using 12 mg.
> 
> Interesting stuff


Yep same for me. I quit with 12mg VK juices. I think I'm probably similar to a lot of people who don't want to start vaping on juice with the highest possible nicotine content. I guess it just seems a bit less intimidating choosing something middle of the road.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/6/15)

Out of interest when I ran a filling station and did the orders. 

The fastest moving cig lines 
Malbro lights (6mg 40/day) , 
stuyvie blue (9mg 60-100/day), 
dunhill blue (9mg 30/day), 
camel lights (6mg 30/day), 
kent special (6mg 30/day)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ashley A (4/6/15)

I have to agree with @Silver. 12mg did nothing for me on normal equipment that you use to get off stinkies. It had to be 18mg and then I needed VV/VW to turn it up in the morning when I needed a bigger hit.

I actually think your market is changing. You're getting more of us there that have hi-tech equipment and therefore use lower nicotine. I had to drop from 18mg to 6mg instantly when I went sub-ohm on the Subtank from my Aerotank and Nautilus. Then to 3mg with my Nuppin at almost the same time.

However, currently I do:

3mg with the REO+Nuppin,
6mg on my Cyclops+REO, Marquis+REO, Derringer+REO & Sigelei+Subtank, 12mg on my Sigelei+Kayfun,
18mg on my Aerotank+Sigelei, Nautilus Mini+MVP2.
It's the equipment that makes a difference to my required nic strength, which I think is the maturity of the vaper. I get the same hit from each. while I can merrily vape 18mg in my Aerotank Mega at 10w, I cough my lungs out with 6mg with the Nuppin.

There is still a place for 18mg with the new vapers in order to get them off the stinkies and to the next level and the next. Without it, I think new vapers won't get the hit needed and turn back to stinkies and you will only be serving the existing mature market on the forum which won't grow if we don't get new vapers. That being said, it will diminish as we have already seen with people giving up vaping when they reach that level and with exists and no new blood, it all stops.

My advice is:

keep 18mg, just stock lower quantitities for the new entrants. Maybe keep them in tabacco flavours since that is what newer vapers would prefer coming from skinkies, not on fruity flavours, since that seems weird to a smoker.
Get 3mg to cater for the newer matured market we have here to offer a cheaper alternative to the premuim imports. I think you don't need big quantities here too really beuase honestly when we folk out major bucks to run equipment that uses 3mg, we also probably are willing to folk out for 3mg imports or have already ventured into DIY clones so unless you already have something really mega in terms of a unique flavour, it won't be flying in massive quantities either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

